# first time ever taking a picture! -of a machinest using borrowed strobes from dan no2



## newrmdmike (Oct 18, 2007)

oh i wish so much i could actually put my fiber prints up instead of this shot from the d200 (to fine tune the lights before using the mamiya).


----------



## craig (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice! those eyes are piercing. Great light and environment. 

Love & Bass


----------



## emogirl (Oct 19, 2007)

fantastic..will you share the setup of the strobes please


----------



## newrmdmike (Oct 19, 2007)

thanks, and sure will,

one strobe over my left shoulder, umbrulla (spelling?)  and one bare faced strobe behind him and to the right.

daniel colvin may have been adding some fill with a reflector, i can't remember.  they were his strobes though, so thanks dan!  - the guy in the photo is also named dan . . . strange.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 19, 2007)

Fantastic environmental portrait, well done.  I'll bet that the print looks amazing.

One tiny thing that bothers me though...whatever is in his mouth, cigar or a pencil, looks like it's connected to the bright spot near the end of it, which I think is just a reflection off of the machine behind him.


----------



## newrmdmike (Oct 19, 2007)

yeah mike its a cigar, and thanks!

about the reflection connecting it i hadn't noticed . . . its not like that in the fiber prints, but thats a pretty good thing to watch for.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 19, 2007)

[FONT=&quot]WOW nice job :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
[/FONT]


----------



## Christina (Oct 20, 2007)

i feel like he commands us too look at him but in the same moment he might kick us for doing so. i love the surroundings. great job.


----------



## newrmdmike (Oct 22, 2007)

thanks jeff and thanks christina.

he's actually a pretty timid and softspoken guy . . . i'm excited to show him the photo.


----------



## wildmaven (Oct 22, 2007)

Great photo! Fantastic mood!

That guy's got the longest forearm!!! 

Marian


----------



## newrmdmike (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks wild . . . and yeah they are pretty long


----------



## elsaspet (Oct 24, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## thebeginning (Oct 24, 2007)

OMG LiEK tHis Is aMaaAaAZziingg!!1!1!one!!1!

I cant believe this is yer first time!? u must have a awesoem camera!!1!


----------



## newrmdmike (Oct 25, 2007)

yeah its pretty sweet . . . if it weren't for the quality of my gear i could never take a photo like that!!!!!!

jk, but seriously . . . 

it would be even better if i had borrowed some pricier strobes!

muahahahahaha!


----------

